# Pork loin vs butt?



## mummel (May 22, 2015)

Which one do you guys feel comes out juicier?  The pork loins we've done in the oven tend to be drier and tougher than I would prefer.  We've never done a butt.

For a 2nd smoke after my ribs!, would you go with a butt or a loin for juicy, tender type meat?  Thanks.













Whole-Boneless-Pork-Loin-Porktober-768x1024.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 22, 2015


















2vtw3zm.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 22, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (May 22, 2015)

Either can be a juicy cut of meat.

Just don't over cook the loin.


----------



## mdboatbum (May 22, 2015)

It's apples vs oranges. The loin is nearly free of fat and connective tissue, so is best cooked to 145° internal temp. It will be tender and juicy at that temperature, but like you found out, dry and tough if overcooked. 
The butt on the other hand, has more than its share of fat and connective tissue. So much so that it needs to be taken to a much higher internal temperature to be tender. Most say 180° for slicing, and 195°-205° for pulled pork. 
Time is also another factor. A loin can be done in a few hours, while a butt takes much longer.


----------



## mummel (May 22, 2015)

Good point Re: the time required.  Thanks,


----------



## kenafein (May 22, 2015)

The loin is a very lean cut of meat.  I would consider cooking it to 135-140 degrees(final rested temp), but i usually get pork sirloins, from Costco, instead.  They are so much cheaper(they are ~$1.70/lb) and they taste very similar.  Costco also "Enhances" them with solution and they always come out juicy.  I accidentally overcooked a couple to 155(rested temp) the other day and they were still good.  

Pork shoulder is the cut you want to use for pulled pork, pernil, braises and other stuff that takes a long time, as stated in the posts above.


----------



## reinhard (May 22, 2015)

You can also butterfly parts or all of the boneless pork loin for boneless country style ribs, cut it into chops or roasts.  Like others have said, you can make a loin tender and juicy as described above.  The "rib eye" end of the whole pork loin tends to be a tad more tender as a rule.  It has the most fat internally of the the whole loin.  I also make Canadian bacon out of the pork loin as seen in the Bacon forum.  Reinhard


----------



## hamrhead1971 (May 22, 2015)

I myself prefer the pork loin roast to the Boston butt.  I rub it down with Jeff's rub, wrap in plastic wrap to sit for 2-3 hrs.  Smoke at 220 with apple/cherry mix.  Mop down with Mahogany sauce at 225 IT then every 30 minutes till its done at 145 IT.  Dang it, now I got a hankering to smoke a loin, as if I need an excuse.


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2015)

I like getting creative with pork loins smoked/cooked to an IT of 145F.  Juicy and tender.  You can do all kinds of things with fruit; apples, cherries, apricots, peaches, plums, strawberries, pears, raisins, cranberries, yada yada.  Can do magic with maple syrup too.  Been on a Canadian bacon kick though with loins recently.   

Butts always end up pulled at our house.  A coworker said he was moving in with me after eating my pulled pork today at a pot luck.  My wife cracked up laughing and said "okay."


----------



## mummel (May 26, 2015)

I found a huge piece of meat at Market Basket this weekend, "whole center cut boneless pork loin" at $1.89 / lb.  How does this differ to Costco's pork loin boneless piece at $1.99 / lb?  Same piece?  The Market basket one looked much bigger? It did weigh 3lbs more.  Costco = just cut short?  Smaller pig?


----------



## damon555 (May 26, 2015)

mummel said:


> I found a huge piece of meat at Market Basket this weekend, "whole center cut boneless pork loin" at $1.89 / lb.  How does this differ to Costco's pork loin boneless piece at $1.99 / lb?  Same piece?  The Market basket one looked much bigger? It did weigh 3lbs more.  Costco = just cut short?  Smaller pig?


One was probably a half loin and the other a whole loin......


----------



## crazymoon (May 27, 2015)

M, try a stuffed pork loin,the stuffing options are endless. It's a crowd pleaser at my house ! Hit the search bar above  for great ideas and hints.


----------



## mummel (May 27, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> M, try a stuffed pork loin,the stuffing options are endless. It's a crowd pleaser at my house ! Hit the search bar above  for great ideas and hints.


Oooohhhh that sounds good.  Whats the best type of stuffing to use?  Im looking at Google Images.

https://www.google.com/search?q=stu...a9sAXshIGoCg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=943


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 27, 2015)

Butt is the better of the two , you have to cook the Loin to 165*F and wrap and rest for a juicy cut . They dry out too quickly.

Butt is great , you get  lots of Bark , it pulls great and if you want sliced meat , use the Money Muscle , the roundish part in the center of the mass. his is great

with a nice flavorful Sauce .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## kenafein (May 28, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Butt is the better of the two , you have to cook the Loin to 165*F and wrap and rest for a juicy cut . They dry out too quickly.
> 
> Butt is great , you get  lots of Bark , it pulls great and if you want sliced meat , use the Money Muscle , the roundish part in the center of the mass. his is great
> 
> ...


The USDA reduced their pork temperature guidelines to 145, recently.  I know we all grew up cooking the crap out of pork, and it's scary to not cook it done, but it sure does taste good for the leaner cuts, like loin and sirloin.


----------



## crazymoon (May 28, 2015)

mummel said:


> Oooohhhh that sounds good.  Whats the best type of stuffing to use?  Im looking at Google Images.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=stu...a9sAXshIGoCg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=943


M, Its up to you for personal preference, I like all kinds of different goodies inside !


----------



## mummel (May 29, 2015)




----------



## schlotz (May 29, 2015)

Definitely agree with oldschoolbbq, go for the butt.  Very hard to mess up and always juicy :D


----------



## bluewhisper (May 29, 2015)

Fun with a pork loin:

The Object At Hand













rolled_roast1.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 29, 2015






I set up this cutting jig with a long narrow serrated carving knife













rolled_roast2.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 29, 2015






The loin, cut open













rolled_roast3.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 29, 2015






Now for the diced apple stuffing, also some sage and salt&pepper













rolled_roast4.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 29, 2015






Rolled, skewered, roasted













rolled_roast5.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 29, 2015






As served













rolled_roast6.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 29, 2015


----------

